# My Band's First Show this Saturday in Toronto!



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey guys, I thought I'd put this out there. We're playing our first show this Saturday, if you're metal fan you should come out!
Feb. 20 at The Hard Luck Bar. 812 Dundas W

The bill is:

*Headliner - Destain (www.myspace.com/destain)
*My band - I, Deceiver (www.myspace.com/ideceiverband)
The Woods Are Burning (www.myspace.com/thewoodsareburning)
It Came From the Sky (www.myspace.com/itcamefromtheskytoronto)
Atram (www.myspace.com/atramband)
Touched by Disaster (www.myspace.com/touchedbydisaster)

We're on facebook, twitter and myspace if you want a cheaper advanced ticket.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

ROCK THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!

and good luck.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

How did it go?

Just checked out your myspace and it sounds amazing!
Hope, it was A good show..


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

It went really well. People came to see us who we didn't even know! The pit was going, we sounded tight. It was a great time. Stoked for the next time for sure.


----------

